# Insomnia



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

get some herbal tea and some realxing music... [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And it could be worse - if you were Al Pacino, Robin Williams could be ringing you up at 3am. Irritating twat that he is.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Take drugs. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Take drugs. ;D


Yeah. A gram of speed and a couple of pills will sort you out


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I hope you weren't taking us seriously there, Saint?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i was taking you seriously phil, i couldn't sleep and now after taking your advice i'm bouncing off the walls ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> i was taking you seriously phil, i couldn't sleep and now after taking your advice i'm bouncing off the walls ;D


;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I used to lie awake at nights worrying about insomnia. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah. A gram of speed and a couple of pills will sort you out Â


Don't forget to keep hydrated with lots of vodka redbulls ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

>


Alright how about reading some intersting business strategyu documents? Or some nice corporate powerpoint collateral?

That always makes me go to sleep... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I used to lie awake at nights worrying about insomnia. Â ;D


And there was me thinking you were worrying about the length of yer shorts ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Alright how about reading some intersting business strategyu documents? Â Or some nice corporate powerpoint collateral?
> 
> That always makes me go to sleep... [smiley=zzz.gif]


*lol* I find this stuff fascinating :-/ :-/ : gets a bit boring though, another skills set survey, another strategy policy, another market position reveiw......I don't bother with any of that c**p anymore.

Cure for insomnia - work (occasional) nights as I do. Combined with the odd TT meet the other side of the country. Gym work or swimming is the best antidote though. And a few beers now and again.

Shifts - It's not 'what time is it', it's 'what day is it?  What's the name for being unable to sleep during the day? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What's the name for being unable to sleep during the day? Â :


It's called being at work.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah. A gram of speed and a couple of pills will sort you out Â


Speed will keep you awake... won't it?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Speed will keep you awake... won't it?


Er, yes. And so will the pills I was talking about. I was being sarcy. (for a change)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Speed will keep you awake... won't it?


It shouldn't, unless you get ripped off by your dealer


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It's called Â being at work.


*lol*

:-/ [smiley=idea.gif] Of course, that's what it is ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Speed will keep you awake... won't it?


Have you been speeding in your TT again Lisa? :

Coffee. Lots of .....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

a bit of ket should mellow you out and help you drift off ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rub some pure lavender oil either on your temples or a few drops on your pillow or even in a hot bath. You can get this from most chemists .


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Rub some pure lavender oil either on your temples or a few drops on your pillow or even in a hot bath. Â You can get this from most chemists Â .


Oh yes, herbs / essential oils in the bath [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Or a sherman .....;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Â 

Depends who by Â 

[smiley=gossip.gif] some on here had never heard the expression 'knocking one out' either Â :


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

I have not normally had problems sleeping...........that is *until i got the TT* :  ;D

What is it eh!

I agree with Paul, a good long hard session  at the gym normally sorts me out, that way i am sooooooooo knackered i sleep like a [smiley=baby.gif] but i have been out driving my lovly lump of metal sooooooooooooooo much.........i have'nt got to the gym for nearly a month 

TT ownership is bad for your health. :-/....but who cares! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> a bit of ket should mellow you out and help you drift off ;D


You're dodgy.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Â
> 
> Depends who by Â
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif] some on here had never heard the expression 'knocking one out' either Â :


err was that me?
and it took me nearly 3 hours but [smiley=idea.gif]
[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]................................
Sherman = Sherman Tank = Wank [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well thanks for making it obvious ;D

It's also known as a tommy tank.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

...and a J Arthur Rank


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> You're dodgy. Â


i take that as a compliment ;D


----------

